# What are some natural stimulants??



## ladysmurf (Jan 3, 2012)

Hey guys,

I am on adderall but it is driving my hair pulling crazy. I don't think I can stay on it any longer. Does anyone know any natural stimulants? I am on adderall for energy because I can't even get out of bed from my depression. :thanks


----------



## Iced (Feb 7, 2011)

Jump out of bed, that ought to get adrenaline pumping which is a natural stimulant.


----------



## ladysmurf (Jan 3, 2012)

Iced said:


> Jump out of bed, that ought to get adrenaline pumping which is a natural stimulant.


that's very hard to do when you are depressed


----------



## matisyahu (Dec 2, 2011)

just do it. dont think about it!

also take a cold shower first thing in the morning!


----------



## ladysmurf (Jan 3, 2012)

OK thanks for nothing


----------



## dismiss (Jul 26, 2012)

Guarana, ginseng, tyrosine, caffeine, b vitamins, gotu kola, & fo-ti...


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

dismiss said:


> Guarana, ginseng, tyrosine, caffeine, b vitamins, gotu kola, & fo-ti...


those - also, yohimbe/yohimbine.


----------



## baranok (Nov 17, 2011)

raw cocoa powder, bananas, few drops of vinegar in lotta water


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

yerba mate, its stimulating and calming at the same time, don't mix it with guaranna unless you want an almighty rush that lasts for hours. hordenine and foods rich in PEA(eggs, cocoa)


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

Billius said:


> yerba mate, its stimulating and calming at the same time...


i've heard of yerba mate's stimulating and simultaneous calming effects before. it seems paradoxical and sort of implausible, but it's been well-documented, at least anecdotally. i'm too afraid to try it out, though, because even caffeine exacerbates my anxiety greatly.


----------



## LostMoonOfPoosh (Aug 7, 2012)

I dont know if this is what you were thinking. But have you tried music? I would consider that natural in my opinion. But nothing depressing! Like happy instrumental type stuff. Or just anything that you like. For instance "here comes the sun" by the Beatles! I have gone through depression and its not as bad as it used to be, but music really helped me. It made me start to play the acoustic guitar. If you do end up getting out of bed as a result maybe you could try to learn to play an instrument, unless you already do. Now i write songs and stuff and its just so relaxing. Im not at a point where i would play in front of other people or anything cause im way to shy. Maybe someday.


----------



## kavakava (Aug 8, 2012)

D-ribose, also called Corvalen. Given for fibromyalgia and chronic fatigue syndrome.


----------



## Michael127 (Dec 10, 2011)

Nutmeg - I don't recommend it though.


----------



## meldynamite (Aug 9, 2012)

*Pumpkin and more*



Pumpkin is good for nerves
Egg in orange juice
Eating crunchy veggies like carrots


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Slaping your self on your face will arouses your senses and wake you up i always used too do that befor an heavy lift. Physical pain can also turn ya on some people like it rough. i guess it activates the flight or fight system and increases adrenaline.


----------



## Very Close (Aug 10, 2011)

GotAnxiety said:


> Slaping your self on your face will arouses your senses and wake you up i always used too do that befor an heavy lift. Physical pain can also turn ya on some people like it rough. i guess it activates the flight or fight system and increases adrenaline.


This is abnormal, not natural. You need to get help for that.


----------



## ladysmurf (Jan 3, 2012)

GotAnxiety said:


> Slaping your self on your face will arouses your senses and wake you up i always used too do that befor an heavy lift. Physical pain can also turn ya on some people like it rough. i guess it activates the flight or fight system and increases adrenaline.


Wow you are so cooool. Can I be like you?:roll


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

Michael127 said:


> Nutmeg - I don't recommend it though.


eww yuck
I tried that when I was 15 and felt like I was in slow motion for days


----------

